# The pups new beds.



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hubby has been busy this weekend making this for the pups. 

I hate crates, they are not the prettiest of things so this is what we have instead. Not quite finished yet. I still have to make a cushion for the top, the fabric im using is draped over the top. 

It looks lovely.

Boys go one side girls go the other


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That looks amazing! What an awesome job, I think it looks great!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

that looks fab, great job!, love the colour too


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

what an awesome job! it looks so good


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmmm, I think my hubby will just have to design something like this...it's right up his alley!  I LOVE it!! It looks great. I am jealous and I want one.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you. Its so much better than big black crates x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

wonderful job! can the boys and girls see each other or is there a 'wall' between them??
It looks so classy ....I love it!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Jan. There is a bit of old crate in the middle so they can still see and hear each other. They all love it. And a plus side is its not as draughty as a normal crate.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a wonderful idea,you could get a little business going put me down for a pink one please !


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

VERY nice!!  Great idea !:thumbup: Your hubby rocks!!:headbang:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

rache i want one too


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

michele said:


> What a wonderful idea,you could get a little business going put me down for a pink one please !


Ill put your order in!



cherper said:


> VERY nice!!  Great idea !:thumbup: Your hubby rocks!!:headbang:


Thanks, he has his moments lol



amandagalway said:


> rache i want one too


thanks Amanda, Im well chuffed with it!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

MChis said:


> Hmmm, I think my hubby will just have to design something like this...it's right up his alley!  I LOVE it!! It looks great. I am jealous and I want one.


Thanks heather. Im so happy with it. We even got a storage part in it under where the cushion will sit on the top for all the blankets etc. And if we change the colour of the room we can paint the beds to match! lol 

LOVE IT!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Cute! Great job hubby!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

That looks amazing!! Nice job:hello1:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh wow! What a wonderful set up!!  Such a nice, cozy area for the babies!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

looks awesome  such a good job you guys have done


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow that is just fantastic! Stylish crates, woohoo! I love it, love the colors!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

is that homemade? cuz if it is...that is too great of a job! hehe i see the pink on the girl side  lovely lovely! :albino:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Rache it looks fab now its painted!! Justin and you have done a fab job!! Tell him my decking is still waiting and i need new flooring in the front room  I'll get my Uncle to make you some stairs in return bahahahah

Looks amazing love the fabric too it really matches your decor!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That is so cool Rache!!
What a handy man your hubby is. x


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

thats so cool...great job...


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow that is amazing! I totally want one too!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

THANKS so much everyone. Hubby is clever making things like this. 

Im really chuffed with how its turned out. x


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

it looks great rache, love the material for the cushion. your hubby is a clever man.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I love it too really great idea


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

awww that looks so nice :O! I'm jelous


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Omg I LOVE this! I wish my hubby could make me one  I've always felt the same way about crates. This is wonderful!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What a fantastic idea! Built in crates! Love it! That is such a good idea, and I love that youll have a little bench on top. Really looks great. Now we need some pics of your lot using it though!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

wow what talent, you should market and sell those. Fantastic

Deme x


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That is a really neat idea, great job, I love it.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Looks fabulous - what a great idea! You have a very handy hubby.


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

that is awesome!!! very cool idea. Good job to the hubby!


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Aww that looks absolutely lovely, what lucky little chis.

Joy xx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thats brilliant looks great well done hubby xxx


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice...a perfect little built- in for the doggies...I don't care for the coldness of the metal crate either. It is nice to see how people warm them up.


----------



## Dani (Aug 4, 2010)

That is so neat! Lucky pups!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

VERY NICE... If Bella was in a crate I would see a project in my future. Love It.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely comments. 

Ill try and get the pups for a few new pics today. If i can get them to sit still for a minute!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Rache if hubster sees this thread his ego won't fit through the front door!!!!!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Rache if hubster sees this thread his ego won't fit through the front door!!!!!!


I showed him this morning, he had trouble getting his head out the front door to go to work!!hahahahaha


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

that looks amazing!! great idea!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

thats a great idea


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

wow well done its fab!! Teddy has a crate and yes it does look unsightly 
mmm I will have to speak to my fiance about making me one of them lol and add an extra crate and get another chi  lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

that's awesome!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Well how crafty are you two!? Very nice! Love the colors.


----------

